# Interest In Turkey Only



## GobblingDawg (Sep 11, 2012)

If your club (or private tract) is still looking for members and it is located in the Morgan, Greene, Oglethorpe, Putnam, or maybe even in the Hancock or Taliaferro County area, I would like to help out.  I am looking to join a club (within 50 miles of Madison) as a turkey only member that would hardly ever be seen or heard from for 10 ½ to 11 months out of the year.  My only interest on the club is to have a good, quality place to pursue my passion---turkey hunting with one (or both) of my young sons.  I would do some preseason scouting after deer season with a .22 or shotgun while I look around with my boys and hunt hard when turkey season comes in.  I am an ethical, Christian, family man that loves turkey hunting!!

I am looking for land with a lot of hardwoods, creeks, and mature turkey woods.  A club with lots of turkey without too much pressure is a definite plus!! I am NOT looking for hundreds of acres and acres of clearcuts, short pine thickets, and property line only turkeys. 

The bigger the tract of land, the better it suits me.  If the lease is right for me, money is not my biggest concern.

Please send me P.Ms here about what you have to offer and leave me your contact info. 

Thanks for the opportunity!


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
Jack

AKA GobblingDawg


----------



## Victor DeVine (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal...


----------



## Victor DeVine (Sep 12, 2012)

I heard about one in Siloam, I'll p.m you about it...


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 23, 2012)

rdkemp said:


> Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!
> 
> http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171
> 
> www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub



Lets see.....A turkey membership only in Morgan, Greene, Oglethorpe, Putnam, or maybe even in the Hancock or Taliaferro County area, I would like to help out. I am looking to join a club (within 50 miles of Madison) ..

You have a QDM club 150 miles and 3 hours away....Yep, Im sure thay meets the criteria he is looking for...


----------



## GobblingDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Still looking,  guys!  Please let me know if you have anything that I may be interested in.

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season!
GobblingDawg


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 20, 2012)

With deer season winding down, this would be a great opportunity to increase your club funds by adding a "no drama" turkey only member at a good price.  I'm just looking for a place to chase some gobblers this spring with my 10 year old  (and possibly my 14 year old ) son.

Thanks for the chance!


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
Jack

AKA GobblingDawg


----------

